# GE refrigerator not cold enough



## TylerP (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi, I have a GE Side-by-Side Fridge/Freezer model number PSS26MGPB BB.
It died out and didn't work at all, turns out it was the main control board. I replaced the board and it has been on for over 24 hours with no items in it. (other than 1 water bottle in fridge and 1 in freezer)

The Freezer has thin frost build up in the back (could of been from after we cleaned it) and isn't getting cold enough to freeze the water bottle or make ice. The fridge is only a few degrees warmer than the freezer. The fan that takes the cold air from the freezer into the fridge is on all the time, until I open one of the doors.

I can't find anyone online with this same, or near the same problem, so I would appreciate any help!


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,



> The Freezer has thin frost build up in the back



On the panal?
Remove the panal and view the evaporator/cooling coils....all evenly frosted, 1/2 frosted and 1/2 bare, ball of ice, etc.



> The fan that takes the cold air from the freezer into the fridge is on all the time, until I open one of the doors.



The condensor fan down beside the compressor working?

jeff.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine did the same thing and it was exactly what Jeff mentioned by being frosted over.

Sometimes the simplest fixes are the best ones.  

Check there.


----------



## TylerP (Jul 9, 2013)

jeff1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HI Jeff, I unplugged it last night and let it air out. I will plug it back in to check how it is frosting.

The frosting was inside the freezer.

The condenser fan was working, when I replaced the main board we had the bottom panel removed because we thought the relay was clicking and not the board, turns out we replaced the board and the clicking stopped.

Will get back to you when I can! Thanks!


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 9, 2013)

> The frosting was inside the freezer.



How long after the repair did you notice this?.....normally take 3-5 days to slowly build up before it effects operations.



> Will get back to you when I can!



Great.

jeff.


----------



## TylerP (Jul 10, 2013)

jeff1 said:


> How long after the repair did you notice this?.....normally take 3-5 days to slowly build up before it effects operations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noticed it the day of the repair. After plugging it back in it slightly frosted up and then melted a few hours later. Put another water bottle inside the freezer to see if it will freeze, will check it in the morning.


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Put another water bottle inside the freezer to see if it will freeze, will check it in the morning.



Please let us know.



> Noticed it the day of the repair. After plugging it back in it slightly frosted up and then melted a few hours later



That might be normal since the panal would be warm and the evaporator behind t he panal would be so cold to get some condensate on the back panal until everything gets down to temp.

jeff.


----------



## TylerP (Jul 10, 2013)

I attached a picture of the coils right after removing the back panel.
Does this have anything to do with the new board?


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 11, 2013)

So far that -appears- fairly normal....even frosting.
Recheck after a day or two.

Did the water bottle freeze?

jeff.


----------



## TylerP (Jul 11, 2013)

jeff1 said:


> So far that -appears- fairly normal....even frosting.
> Recheck after a day or two.
> 
> Did the water bottle freeze?
> ...



The water did freeze. 

I'm putting the Ice Maker back on and seeing if it will make ice now. It seems colder near the bottom of the freezer than near the top though. The fan in the Damper finally turned off.

Was checking the temp and its about 30 degrees in the freezer.


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 13, 2013)

How are the temps now?
Freezer temp will increase during a defrost cycle and then a couple of hours later be back to normal.

jeff.


----------

